# | LUMO |



## B NEGATIVE (Sep 25, 2014)

Sponsored by:

















Welcome everyone to a new log and let me introduce the willing participant,the In Win D Frame MINI!

After the S3,which is far too large for a LAN box like originally planned,I wanted a smaller footprint and something a bit more aesthetically pleasing,so,after seeing this gorgeous case at Computex,I made some inquiries at In Win and here is the result!

Some of you may have seen this case about and,if you follow any of my forum witterings,probably know already that I had this coming.
The case is a tubular spaceframe design made with Alu tube and,quite frankly,a mobo tray that is a structural grade piece of kit! The tempered glass is a lovely thing to see and is common place on all the high end In Win chassis.

Shall we have a walk round the case then?



























You have never seen a mobo tray that thick,guarantee it!






You can have the PSU either way,up or down.






Massively thick HDD and SSD mounts.







Backside of the tray.











Tray out!
















The whole tray is decluttered,this ITX case has _ambition_....






This mod is changing the standard ITX flavour into mATX!






As you can see,you get a substantial case for you money,the anodized frame is nice and well finished and no skimping on materials,Im looking forward to working on it......


First thing is to strip the anodizing ready for some lovely paint,I know I just praised the coating quality and it seems like it would be a waste to strip it but it will be worth it!

Also,sadly,that mobo tray is also going for a 25mm sandwich tray that will carry all the cabling,most of the watercooling routing and an integrated reservoir.
As always,the aim is a clean looking build,no faff or fluff but details to keep you entertained!

LET THE BUILD COMMENCE!!


Magoo insists that he is project lead on this.......He isnt but you know....he thinks he is.....


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Sep 25, 2014)

Normally Im waiting for hardware but not this time.ASUS provided the Gryphon z97,a modders favorite for very obvious reasons and I have a pair of cards with tidy Watercool blocks ready to go. I rounded of the waterblocks with a MIPS Iceforce HF,an awesome block which sadly isnt available easily now since MIPS closed their doors. A major loss to the watercooling world...











The thickest hold down you will ever see!






You just dont see a finish like the finish you get with MIPS....






On to another of my favorite block makers,this time the German outfit,Watercool.





































The DC i7 looks like a promising candidate or I may just recycle the 4770k in CLoS3 IMPACT,I dont want to go mad as there a x99 rig coming up in the next few months....


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Sep 25, 2014)

This weekend has consisted mainly of chemical burns and dust inhalation!
My favorite!!

I made a short video on how to strip the anodizing layer off too.










But we all know you like pictures....
















This will stay as a primer until I have finished with the mobo tray work,all the in-out of the board for test fits could damage the paint....I may gun the white base coat on if I get ahead and am feeling confident.

The next job for this weekend will be a mesh piece for the PSU mount,wrapping around the sides and the logo'd panel on the inside,the contrasting colour should make it more visual with the mesh adding a texture.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Sep 25, 2014)

So as I said yesterday,I was shrouding the PSU bay with modders mesh,in this instance,the 2mm hole variety. This should clean up the visible wiring while adding contrast and texture. Eventually,this will be in black/silver marble while the actual frame is Lumo yellow. The Enermax isnt staying,its just for show,the PSU is undecided as yet...A Leadex or a BeQuiet will be taking that role up.





















Once the PSU is painted as well,the depth effect should be nice...maybe a couple of LED's in each corner on the inside to light up the PSU would look good.

Thanks again for looking,next up is the mobo tray.

Some of you my be thinking 'I wonder why he called it LUMO....'
Wonder no more ,wanna see what the frame is going to be painted in?






Its unbelievably bright,retina burning,yellow.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like a fun build.  Yikes that paint burns my eyes!  Other than the finish, tubing and cable management will be the dealbreaker with this one.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Sep 25, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Looks like a fun build.  Yikes that paint burns my eyes!  Other than the finish, tubing and cable management will be the dealbreaker with this one.




Im torn between my usual acrylic or going back to copper...copper is winning right now tho.  Cabling is all being run inside the sandwiched mobo tray.

As for the paint finish.......I let you be the judge.....this was my last project.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Sep 27, 2014)

Today was paint day!
I started with the 2 SSD's. Corsair 120 and 240 Force GT SSD's recycled from my SR2,good drives that could never reach full speed in their previous home so I gave them new lease of life in LUMO instead.

The frame is done also,I will be doing pics for that tomorrow but in the meantime...


























The graphics for them are being plotted as we speak.....


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Sep 28, 2014)

And the graphics for the SSD's are done. I kept it very simple,using the existing Force GT logo and cutting a LUMO logo into it with a pinstripe....the pinstripe was a total bitch but it needed something to break up the yellow expanse.
















These will be inset in to the mobo tray flush with the outer skin,you will not seen any cabling going to them. As the tray is black/silver mable,these are painted as accent pieces


----------



## d1nky (Sep 28, 2014)

subbed! i love it!


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 28, 2014)

wow, nice start
i like that


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Sep 28, 2014)

Some more?

A sneak peek at the frame?

While I had a bit of spare time from marbling the mobo cover,I decided to take a few shots of the frame for the few that cant wait,this is just the first of many coats....





















So.....gloss or satin clearcoat?


----------



## -FOG- (Sep 29, 2014)

Just out of pure interest, can the frame itself be used as a part of watercooling loop ?


----------



## Vario (Sep 29, 2014)

The door attachment on your prior project is very clever.  Where did you get the hardware?  I'd like to do something similar.  Or is that a case labs design?


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Sep 29, 2014)

Vario said:


> The door attachment on your prior project is very clever.  Where did you get the hardware?  I'd like to do something similar.  Or is that a case labs design?



Its the stock Caselabs fittings,I can take a closer pic if you like?



-FOG- said:


> Just out of pure interest, can the frame itself be used as a part of watercooling loop ?



No,it aluminium so not recommended but in thoery? Yes,its possible.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Sep 30, 2014)

I should really save these till later but Im really happy how the marble came out!
This is still very much WIP,the recesses need to be airbrushed in black and the slots need some plastidip action....but.....its looking good!

The naked z97 Gryphon,I quite like the look of it naked,its a hidden gem.
















And with the armour,yes its armour goddamn it,im British!
















The slots tho......no good. They need to be colour changed,brown is not the way forward!


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 1, 2014)

The question is.....do I paint the block hold down?


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 3, 2014)

Sponsored by:





















So today was my birthday and what better way to celebrate than to finish up the motherboard and spray the matching Keyboard,in this instance the Corsair K65 tenkeyless (Pics will be forthcoming)

I also need to look at replacements for the MIPS hold down bolts as the stock ones are not pretty....

Seeing as no one will see the back,I had a little fun....











To tidy up the edge of the card PCB I used 1.5mm Vinyl,easily removed it the card requires RMA!











And finally,I welcome E22 to this build! Nate has supplied me with my usual Ultraclear again,It is my usual for a very good reason...


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 6, 2014)

I got the RAM today,a total bargain of Amazon!
4x4Gb of Crucial Ballistix 1600 (Remember this is a gaming PC),I know these sticks can hit 2000-2100@1.65v with some tweaking so I think I had a result!

Obviously,the stickers are staying till I test them,I am normally lucky with hardware but RAM....well.....you know....






If only both sides were like this......
















Now,because the branding is discreet,im in a quandary...Do i marble DIMMS or just leave them vanilla?





















My head says yes..and some stripes in the recesses to boot but the black chunky HS look is hard to ignore....​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 7, 2014)

The tray has arrived from E22,this is a sacrificial tray mainly for checking the clearances and the hole positions are correct. thankfully they are but I realized I can move the mobo 5mm forward and 10mm up,making more space for the rads/fans.






The mobo is hard up against the PSU bay,only 4mm clearance.






The GPU's are just resting in there until the 11m standoffs arrive and I can use the pillars that Kier thoughtfully sent me from his banchetto.











My camera definitely doesnt like the fluro paint at all!​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 9, 2014)

Sponsored by:





















And its my pleasure to thank the great folks @ Be Quiet for providing the fans and PSU for this rig!











After using their Powerzone range of PSU's,I decided I would like to use them again for this rig,this time I selected the Dark Power PSU of the 850w variety.
Now,I can see many folks asking why did I go with a semi modular unit,This unit only has the 24pin hardwired and,seeing as im stripping it for paint,its no hardship for me to sleeve.

Anyway,to the pics.

Fans,normally I would of gone straight to Alpenfohn but this time,because the PSU fan will be visible,I went with Be Quiet Silent Wings PWM so they all match up.






Nice rubberized corner mounts...or there are single side flush mounts.





















A very solid feeling fan,I am impressed,much more solid feeling than my usual choices with a nice weight,rubberized rings around the intake/output for noise dampening when up hard against the case,a very nice touch!

And the PSU!

This was exciting for me,I have seen this PSU before but not in the flesh,I was very pleasantly surprised with the build quality of this unit,from the paint to the packaging,all very clean and fuss free.






























A little gadget for switching from multi to single rail.






Its almost a sorry thing to strip it for paint,I originally thought the side panels were stickered up but they are not,the logo plates are a knurled finish on black and look great so im masking them off and keeping them.

The fans.....are a secret for now,I am puzzled on how to get the fan hubs off,I may have to mask the  gaps and spray the whole fan.

Chime in if you know how to get the hub off without a hammer!​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 11, 2014)

Sponsored by!



























​
Another update...they seem to be coming thick and fast!

The fans...well,I had a change of plan,I ditched the idea of painting the blades and hubs as I had a better,more discreet idea instead.











I followed this thru on to the PSU.











Initially, the PSU was going to be painted but...the top cover has the fan guard welded in so I cant separate them to paint. The rest of the chassis cant really be seen so,I compromised a little and went for a desticker and a fan ring to tie it all together.

Looking at it,im glad I went this way.

The largest thumb screws ever packed with a PSU!






I also got to work on the peripherals,im still planning the graphics for these and the KB needs some low profile key caps but....its YELLOW!!











Thankfully,that recessed Corsair logo is easily removable for paint! Masking recessed stuff is a pain!​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 11, 2014)

The tray is at a stage where im ready to send the parts off to the machinists,E22 for the Steel and PARVUM for the Acrylic.

Only a few little thing to do,mainly marking out cable guide screw holes etc.

First renders of tray with inbuilt res.....


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 12, 2014)

All the fans gets the striped treatment and I had a go with a new white rather than black background,I also moved all my photo kit into the loft and added another light.



















Much clearer and the yellow looks yellow!​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 13, 2014)

ASUS posted on their FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/ASUSROG/photos/a.425394407387.214760.405774002387/10153194139887388/?type=1


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 18, 2014)

Today was all about the RAM.

Pinstriped and left otherwise untouched.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 22, 2014)

The EK package arrived!

Lets start with the pump...

Now,im a well known advocate of the mighty D5 but this build doesnt have the space so I had to go with the DDC. As any watercooling enthusiast will tell you,there are caveats for running DDC's at high speeds,namely keeping it cool. The heatsink kit will go a long way in to doing just that.































If you are going to have a DDC then go PWM,your pump will thank you for it.






Fittings and rads were also sent....pics later,you have all seen fittings before but I made the fatal mistake of washing my black background with normal detergent and its ruined for close up stuff,the optical brighteners just shagged it proper for macro stuff...

Lesson learnt!​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 23, 2014)

Did a bit more striping on the finished top to tie it in too.

I have a new background coming tomorrow,a nice dark grey vinyl,should allow me to make dark shots without having to make severe adjustments to kill the background out.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 24, 2014)

The new backdrop arrived today so I took a few quick shots.i think its worked wonders!
















Opinions welcome.​


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 24, 2014)

B NEGATIVE said:


> Opinions welcome.​


It worked wonders, indeed. I especially like that it has a very subtle texture to it, it makes the smooth parts of the image, like the gloss paint on the fittings, really pop. Excellent shots.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 24, 2014)

I got deluged in posts on another site about the subject  of me modding the fittings....and ,yes,I am.....

This was supposed to be for tomorrow....


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 25, 2014)

No watercooling loop is complete without control and again I turn to Aquacomputer for their Aquaero 6 Pro controller,provided by my goto watercooling supplier,Specialtech.co.uk.

I decided against the touchscreen number,mainly as I normally just disable i anyway and this has a better look to it,just the screen and the 3 buttons. The heatsink is on route as we speak.






















I love the functionality of the unit,particularly the IR on/off,it totally declutters the front and carries everything I would want to know about the state of the rig.​


----------



## McSteel (Oct 25, 2014)

Subbed for great justice.
Fantastic retina burner build, and I *love* the MoBo backplate + res functional combo idea!

I wonder how you'll deal with cabling, especially cable sleeving... Great job so far, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 27, 2014)

Keeping the updates thick and fast,the EK PE rads have arrived!
This is great as the trays should be in my hands this week and I need to start betting the rad/fan assemblies ready for on tray placement. I dont have a massive amount of room so thickness could be an issue...we will soon see how well i judged it.   





Or not.


























Thin but high FPI,just what I need!






The reason I went with these rads specifically  is size and the ability to remove the sides for painting,black marbling will look very tidy with the graphics going over the top of it.​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 29, 2014)

The flouro plugs arrived!,the whole PSU is being decked out in Teleios Dark grey and those lumo plugs,
















Should look good plugged into the exposed backside of the Aquaero...which has the heatsink arriving tomorrow also.

In Win provide a very tidy 240 rad holder that shrouds the fans completely...I like this very much so I called In Win and they sent a second shroud for the second rad,great success!

There will be an E22 FG03 going on to the face to tidy it up....






THE STAINLESS STEEL TRAYS ARRIVE TOMORROW!!!!​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 29, 2014)

subbed, for an awesome build, so far!!

Can hardly wait to see it finished, then again, I am loving the piece by piece showcasing!


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Oct 31, 2014)

Arjai said:


> subbed, for an awesome build, so far!!
> 
> Can hardly wait to see it finished, then again, I am loving the piece by piece showcasing!



I like taking photo's,for me its nice to see the bits as they come together,keeps the interest in how its all going to come together.








The trays arrived yesterday and I got the marbling done today,this is still raw with no clearcoat so its a bit bumpy. I still have to smooth it a little with some wet and dry and then lots of clear,sanding in between to flat of the high points but fill the low. It will get depth and the clear will soften the edges of the marble.

The standoffs are bolt thru M3 from Wurth Electronik,11mm. This is so I can use the banchetto PCI clamps.
















And the FG03 from E22 to go one the front facing rad/fan assembly.






​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 1, 2014)

So...The trays are painted and fitted with some 25mm spacers until the acrylic arrives.
Also,first time out for the grey backdrop with all that yellow!

Nate@e22 turned these around very quickly for me,I thought the renders looked cool but to see it in the case has made up my mind that I am on the right track.





















I marbled the rad sides and made a graphic for them,jury is out as to whether I use it or not...thats a job for after fitment and a little look-see.

Due to the _incredibly _ tight space in the frame,I reckon that if I use 20" of tube I will be amazed!





















​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 2, 2014)

So a quick change of graphic and the assembly of the rad and fans can begin.





















I may go a step further and do the intake edges as well as the surround of the fan grill.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 5, 2014)

As snug as a bug in a rug..Now thats tight!

I may have to break out the crowbar....





















I will have to take this all into the loft for wider angle shots,my desk is not big enough!​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 11, 2014)

The tray was cut at the weekend and is on its way,in the meantime I started on the loom.
Dark grey Teleios sleeve from E22 with florescent yellow plugs should fit nicely.

Sadly I ran out of sleeve so its off more...











Im getting quite excited about the tray coming now,I will be able to properly assemble the whole tray and get those rads in. I hope I wasnt using my Chinese ruler that day......​


----------



## McSteel (Nov 11, 2014)

LOL @ the Chinese ruler remark! 

I work at a company that orders LAN cable in bulk, 1000 ft spools. They all fall short, consistently, by 10-15 ft. No exceptions.

Chinese ruler. Brilliant!


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 11, 2014)

McSteel said:


> LOL @ the Chinese ruler remark!
> 
> I work at a company that orders LAN cable in bulk, 1000 ft spools. They all fall short, consistently, by 10-15 ft. No exceptions.
> 
> Chinese ruler. Brilliant!



Ah,another Chinese engineering fan?

You would not believe some of the tat China has tried to pass to me......


----------



## McSteel (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh, from fake PFC coils, through copper-painted (actually, glazed with copper-colored transparent plastic) low-grade steel wires in cables, all the way to murky, cloudy plastic lenses in webcams, I've seen quite a few of the Chinese engineering wonders...

You're making some really nice progress on that rig, though, love it!


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 13, 2014)

While im waiting for the doorbell to ring with the acrylic tray,I did a final mount up to see how everything fits and goes together,Im glad to say it went together like sticklebricks.

Here are some shots before the teardown begins.











The more eagle eyed will notice the bottom rad is missing its graphics,I had to switch it round as the GPU power and port clashed too much for a nifty recovery.











Thanks to Kier for donating the microcool PCI mounts!






Because the acrylic will be clear but frosted,the back of the res got a vinyl covering to make it pop more.






Thanks for keeping up with this log,its so close I can taste it!​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 14, 2014)

The tray arrived from PARVUM today!

Thanks again to Justin and Shaun,they turned this around quite quickly for me.











And with the infill in place.






Now to drill all the remaining holes and tap a few ports for the return feed and the pump outlet.
Once this is done,I will frost the rest and solvent weld the infill in place for a watertight seal.​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 14, 2014)

In the meantime and because im impatient....











This is why I put a background to the res.






Thats not the HDD im using,its a placeholder....I will put something fairly massive in as it will be a pig to change over....​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks ASUS RoG Nordic!​


----------



## McSteel (Nov 15, 2014)

Are you planning on using a custom sticker for the HDD (once you decide on the one you'll use)? Would be a shame to just leave it stock, seeing how SSDs got some rather special treatment


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 15, 2014)

McSteel said:


> Are you planning on using a custom sticker for the HDD (once you decide on the one you'll use)? Would be a shame to just leave it stock, seeing how SSDs got some rather special treatment




Yeah,something will have to be done,a desticker and coverup is the minimum....a window mod is being considered. 
I CBA with dying drives tho......


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 20, 2014)

New HDD has arrived and one side is done!!!!

Except for a de-sticker after the drive has been validated of course.











The fill port.






Im going to give up on trying to take photo's of the glass without reflections


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 20, 2014)

Holy handiwork, Batman!
Amazing! The fill port looks great where you put it, it matches the cut outs you have for the res, but still "pops" if you know what I mean.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 20, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Holy handiwork, Batman!
> Amazing! The fill port looks great where you put it, it matches the cut outs you have for the res, but still "pops" if you know what I mean.




I did initially want to put it in the bottom part but,as you say,it does look rather tidy where it is now.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 28, 2014)

If you have the time then give me a vote on Bit tech MOTM?

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=279969

GWF!


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Nov 29, 2014)

So,as im in Bit techs MOTM,I thought LUMO needed a update.
Its looks like not much has happened,its because everything is behind the scenes,the wiring is all run behind the tray,no room for the GPU power like first thought,you will see a bundle of wiring coming out the back in one shot as they need to be trimmed back,they were cut extra long to go behind the tray but it didnt happen.

Plus I get to try out my polarizing filter!
















You can barely see the brown board plug terminals now.











Next up is the Aquaero/pump/rad bracket that will tie it all together,these  brackets were not designed to have this kind of weight on so there is a little sag on the bottom rad box. The bracket will tie it into the vertical rad,adding strength and eliminating the sag.

For the tubing,its looking like the usual mouse gynecology,its tight in that bottom corner!

Thanks for looking and leave a comment!​


----------



## McSteel (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks great so far! Voted on BT


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Dec 27, 2014)

So.....I did say I would make a video......










Pics up later when the clear coat has dried and everything is fitted.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2014)

B NEGATIVE said:


> this time the German outfit,Watercool.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2014)

B NEGATIVE said:


> this time the German outfit,Watercool.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Dec 27, 2014)

The rad/pump/Aquaero support is done and I have begun tubing up.

Very very tight work indeed!

I still need to make up a 4 pin molex for the Aquaero,I forgot all about it,and finish the last 3 bits of tube.

So very nearly there.....











You dont even want to know how tight that tube was to get in there......







On the home stretch now.​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Jan 11, 2015)

I know this log has been quiet for a few weeks but its not been wasted time.

The loop is in and everything is wired,just the rad and window graphics to do!

Have a couple of quick snaps to show whats been happening?











Final shots are being done this week!


----------



## McSteel (Jan 11, 2015)

Is that coolant UV-reactive?


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Jan 17, 2015)

McSteel said:


> Is that coolant UV-reactive?




Yup,tho no UV lights inside the rig.......


A nice view over London from Greenwich park by the observatory,2 offers to buy and a million "What is it?" questions later.....














































'Studio' shots later on!​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Jan 17, 2015)

Tom is a good lad neh?

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/systems/lumo_-_oc3d_featured_mod_by_b-negative/1


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Mar 7, 2015)

LUMO is in March MOTM on OCN

http://www.overclock.net/t/1542037/...5-sponsored-class-vote-now/0_20#post_23632492

If you read this log then you know how much time and effort went it to this,a vote for me is a vote for a yellow future!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow
This build is just awesome


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Mar 23, 2015)

Last shots with a new coolant,yellow pastel with half a bottle of UV green in it....

Just fettling the OS ready for I series and letting steam fill up all the drives.











You can see how tight it was to work in there in this shot.....




































Im about ready!


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 24, 2015)

-FOG- said:


> Just out of pure interest, can the frame itself be used as a part of watercooling loop ?


 
Like the other said it's aluminium so you can't until you use automotive coolant Dex-Cool. Which was made especially for GM cars with aluminium radiators and heads. It's high performance and can last in theory 100k kilometers and 5 years but recommended as a mechanic myself to change it at 2 years. You put it inside your computer and 2 years without changing it after. No gunk, no bacterias...nothing.


----------

